# Undershot jaw = long-term health problems!?!?!?



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I heard something alarming related to my puppy's undershot jaw today. 

I have an acquaintance who has like 10 maltese (though I'm not sure whether she's been raising them for very long). She took a look at my new puppy's photo and noticed the undershot jaw. Then she asked me why I picked the puppy. She was concerned since she believed an undershot jaw meant a bunch of other long-term and quite serious health problems. 

To tell you the truth, when I saw the puppy, my only concern was whether it would cause a problem for her eating. Other than that, I thought that the Shih-tzu jaw was charming... made her kind of unique. And before I got her, I searched around the forum and found that most said that for a pet quality puppy, an undershot jaw was no big deal. The underbite isn't even Kaotang's only problem. To me, the umbilical hernia is more disconcerting. But I've talked to the vet and she said that it would be fixed when she is spayed. 

My acquaintance warned me the undershot jaw would make my puppy *age much faster*, that she would have *a lot of difficulty eating as she ages like an old person*. Also, she said, the undershot jaw caused bulgy eyes like those in Shih-tzu, so *she could have a bunch of eye problems later on. She especially noted that the jaws were linked to the tear ducts (??)*. Lastly, she told me that *the underbite would cause her spinal issues. She said imagine old people, with overshot jaws and hunched backs, because they are linked (!???)*. 

*I need experts' advice! Do you guys think that there is any merit to what she said? Should I be alarmed about my puppy's teeth? *

Kaotang's started teething really quickly these past couple days. So far, 4 of her front teeth have already fallen out. She's chewing (not so easily destroyed treats) and licking (herself) and scratching (herself) like crazy. Should I be more careful (than I already am) watching her new teeth come in? I've seen her gum lines and I don't think the underbite will go away. The entire bottom jaw is in front of the top.

Thanks for letting me rant.
I hope you can give me some answers.
Dawn


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think there's any validity to these claims. An expert can chime in and correct me if I'm wrong but I don't see how someone's spine can be related to whether their jaw is under/overshot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Iam No Expert. I Think Only a Vet Is. That Way you will Know The Correct Answers& Problems the Little one Might Have Later On.*
*Iam Sure Yours Can Answer All Of this. Maybe A Member Here Had the Same Problem Also?*
*Sure Is A Cutie.*
*Best Of Luck and Many Blessings For Her Health. I Hope You FInd Answers.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a bunch of hogwash to me :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I have never heard any of that. But I am no expert. I would ask the vet about it though and also do some research of my own though. It's possible she could be on to something. When I worked labor & delivery, we did hearing tests on the babies. If they had hearing problems, they would then have their kidneys checked. The reason is because the ears and kidneys develop at the same time during the pregnancy and if something happened to cause something wrong with the ears or kidneys during that time, it could've also caused something with the other. But I hope it doesn't mean anything else is going to cause problems with your cute little girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

As you said, there are quite a few breeds that have this jaw and they all seem to manage quite well. I wouldn't be overly alarmed.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I could be wrong but I think it is a bunch of BS:w00t:


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree with most here, I think it's baloney. I had a maltese with an underbite years ago and she was very healthy and lived to age 14!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I am not an expert but never heard of these problems caused by undershot jaw, also, you can play tug-o-war with your baby till bones are fully grown and it can help to fix undershot jaw. Tear staining is not connected to it either. Food, cleaning , and water very important not to have any stains.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I think she is just jealous you have such a cute puppy.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

No! Do not play tug of war to "fix" an underbite! I had an aunt who believed that and wound up breaking the puppy's jaw by accident! Didn't even pull very hard. But it's just not a valid theory. 

So please do not do that.

Grace has an underbite. She eats fine... and I've never heard of the things you mentioned.

Your pup will be fine  I'm with Pat... your friend is just jealous


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I tried googling to see if I could find anything but couldn't. So, my guess would be that your friend was misinformed. Also, like you and others said, there are other breeds who are supposed to have an underbite and they so just fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless it causes dental problems (like crowding or teeth hitting the roof of the mouth), there are no issues to be concerned of with an underbite. I find them quite endearing!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a bunch of malarkey! Just listen to your Vet. He will guide you if anything needs attention. Your puppy is georgeous..


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cute puppy!!!


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

I just lost my 12 yr old maltese in Feb. She had an awful underbite and her jaw dislocated. We always had to be extremely careful with her....no tugging on toys....very careful giving pills etc. The only medical problems she had because of it were needing extra dentals. Because her teeth didn't line up correctly she got a lot of tarter build-up and because of her jaw I wouldn't battle her to brush her teeth. She had the best personality I have ever seen in a dog. Talk to your vet and please don't give up on your little one.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Grace'sMom said:


> No! Do not play tug of war to "fix" an underbite! I had an aunt who believed that and wound up breaking the puppy's jaw by accident! Didn't even pull very hard. But it's just not a valid theory.
> 
> So please do not do that.
> 
> ...


I agree. Playing tug of war incorrectly can cause some major skeletal and joint issues. This sounds like an old wives tale to me and dangerous.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> No! Do not play tug of war to "fix" an underbite! I had an aunt who believed that and wound up breaking the puppy's jaw by accident! Didn't even pull very hard. But it's just not a valid theory.
> 
> So please do not do that.
> 
> ...


Oh my God, you are right, I never thought that some one can play to brake the jaw. I ment regular playing, like we all play with our puppies. You scared me to death, I never thought that people can be that ***** not to feel how to play without damage


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I agree. Playing tug of war incorrectly can cause some major skeletal and joint issues. This sounds like an old wives tale to me and dangerous.


no no, I didn't mean to play hard, not like it was in some centuries ago. regular gentle playing , just maybe more often than we do. I don't know, I really couldn't understand how people can brake puppies jaw, that is crazy


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys!

Thank god my puppy's okay. Even if not, I won't give up on her. I just want to know if I need to be extra careful with her. Kaotang's been chewing like crazy. She lost 5 maybe 6 of her front baby teeth this weekend. She swallowed some. I can't tell coz' her teeth were widely spaced. They were freakin' tiny too. Not to mention she won't stay still for me to look. Hahahah. I've stopped giving her some of the harder chewies. I don't want her to break her teeth or her baby teeth to fall out any quicker. I've read somewhere about cold gelatin mixed with doggie toothpaste. I tried that yesterday but she ended up playing with the thing more than chewing or eating it. I think she wants her rawhide back, but I'm afraid it might be to hard for her teeth right now. What do you guys think ? 

As for my acquaintance... I've written to ask her where she had gotten her information. I asked if she read it in a book or sth. She has yet to reply. 

Thanks again guys for your advice. 
Dawn


----------

